# Promis, die irgendwie in Vergessenheit geraten sind



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

Sowohl in Hollywood als auch hier in Deutschland gibt es viele berühmte Persönlichkeiten und es kommen täglich neue Stars und Sternchen dazu.
Da ist es manchmal sehr schwer den Überblick zu behalten. Gerade bei den Promis, die der Vergangenheit angehören.
Hier eine Liste von Persönlichkeiten aus Funk und Fernsehen, die mache(r) vielleicht schon längst vergessen hat:

*Sabrina Setlur*
Die "Du liebst mich nicht"-Rapperin war in den 90ern in Deutschland sehr erfolgreich.
Seit 2007 macht sie keine Musik mehr, da sich die letzten Alben nicht gut verkauft haben. 2008 musste sogar eine Tour abgesagt werden.
Mit neuer Haarfarbe ist die ehemalige Rapperin immer noch ab und zu auf den roten Teppichen zu sehen, jedoch macht sie heute keine Musik mehr.


*Justin Long*
Der US-amerikanische Schauspieler gab in den 2000ern Alvin von "Alvin und die Chipmunks" seine Stimme oder war z.B. auch in der "Stirb langsam" Filmreihe zu sehen.
Nun ist der 41-jährige erfolgreicher Podcaster ("Life is short").


*JoJo*
Die US-Amerikanische Pop- und R&B-Sängerin JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque) hatte einige Hits wie "Leave" in den 2000ern. Sie war auch in einigen Kinderfilmen zu sehen.
Sie probiert sich weiterhin als Sängerin, jedoch konnte Sie bis jetzt nicht an dem alten Erfolg anknüpfen.


*Jasmin Wagner (Blümchen)*
Die deutsche Sängerin startete 1996 mit der Single "Boomerang" durch.
Ihre Eurodance-Hymnen dürfen auch heute noch auf keiner Party fehlen.
Sie ist seit heuer Mutter einer kleinen Tochter.


*Richie Stringini*
Der US-5 Sänger ist seit dem Bandende und dem Skandal um die angebliche Affäre mit Bandkollege Jay Khan weniger zu sehen.
Seinen Kollegen Jay Khan wiederum findet man immer wieder in den Medien. Richie hat seinen eigenen YouTube Channel namens "Hollowbox".
Das beeindruckt die Zuschauer aber scheinbar nicht, da seine Videos kaum mehr als 10.000 Aufrufe bekommen.


*Gülcan Kamps*
Die ehemalige Fernsehmoderatorin des TV-Senders "Viva" war für ihre quirlige Art bekannt.
2007 heiratete sie den Erben der Großbäckerei "Kamps", Sebastian Kamps, live im Fernsehen.
Heute sieht man die ehemalige Moderatorin eher selten.
Sie wohnt mit ihrem Mann zusammen in einer Villa auf Mallorca und arbeitet dort als Immobilienmaklerin.


*Oliver Petszokat*
Der "Flugzeuge im Bauch"-Sänger und Schauspieler ist immer mal wieder im deutschen Fernsehen zu sehen.
Nun hat Oli P. eine neue Karriere als Schlagersänger – ob er damit an seine alten Erfolge anknüpfen kann? 


*Tine Wittler*
Die RTL-Moderatorin war früher in der Reality TV-Show "Einsatz in 4 Wänden" zu sehen.
Nun ist sie auf roten Teppichen gar nicht mehr anzutreffen.
Heut hat sie ihre eigene Kneipe in einem kleinen Dorf namens Wendland, welches gleichzeitig auch als Kleinkunstbühne dient.


*Detlef D! Soost*
Der Choreograf wurde durch die TV-Sendung "Popstars" bekannt.
Über 15 Jahre später und einige Kilos weniger besitzt der Choreograf mehrere Tanzstudios und Fitnessstudios in ganz Deutschland.
2014 hat er sein eigenes Online-Fitnessprogramm und mehrere Fitness-DVDs herausgebracht.


*Sophia Bush*
Die Schauspielerin ist durch die Teenie Serie die "One Tree Hill" bekannt geworden. Sie stand mit Co-Star und Exmann Chad Michael Murray vor der Kamera.
Zuletzt war sie in der US-Serie "Chicago PD" zu sehen. Sie ist auch politisch sehr aktiv.


*Erkan und Stefan*
Die beiden Komiker (John Friedman und Florian Simbeck) waren mit ihrem Programm in den 2000ern sehr erfolgreich.
Dieses Jahr hatten die beiden ihr Comeback und sind gerade gemeinsam auf Tour.


*Linda de Mol*
Sie war die "Traumhochzeit"-Moderatorin in den 90ern.
In den Niederlanden hat sie seit 16 Jahren ihr eines Magazin "Linda" und ihre eigene Talkshow.


*Lucy Diakovska*
Die "No Angels"-Sängerin wurde durch die TV-Sendung Popstars bekannt. In Deutschland ist sie heute weniger zu sehen.
Sie ist in ihre Heimat nach Bulgarien gezogen und singt nun eher klassische Musik.
Sie hatte dann noch mal einen kurzen Auftritt in der ersten Staffel der Sendung "The Masked Singer" auf ProSieben.


*Heather Graham*
Die Schauspielerin war u.a. 1999 in "Austin Powers" oder in "Hangover" zu sehen.
Heute steht sie eher hinter der Kamera als Filmregisseurin und Produzentin.


*Jesse Metcalfe*
Jesse Metcalfe war in den 2000ern häufiger in Teenie-Filmen wie "Rache ist sexy" zu sehen.
Nun ergattert er immer wieder kleinere Rollen, z.B. in der Serie "Two Broke Girls".


*Werner Schulze-Erdel*
Werner Schulze-Erdel war Quizshow-Moderator der beliebten RTL-Sendung "Familienduell" und der Sendung "Ruck Zuck".
Zuletzt stand er im November 2018 vor der Kamera für das "Neo Magazin Royale" und imitierte seine alte Rolle als Quizshow-Moderator.


*Mike Leon Grosch*
Er war einer der Finalisten der dritten Staffel "Deutschland sucht den Superstar" und brachte kurz danach seine eigene Single "Don’t let it get you down" raus.
Die war in den deutschen Charts lange auf Platz eins.
2016 erlitt Grosch mit nur 40 Jahren zwei Herzinfarkte. 
2019 nahm er dann als Kandidat an "Das Supertalent" teil.
Der Sänger hat sich optisch deutlich verändert. Er macht aber nach wie vor weiterhin Musik.


*Hans Meiser*
Beim Fernsehsender RTL plus war Meiser Mann der ersten Stunde und trat dort von 1984 bis 1992 als Anchorman der Nachrichtensendung "7 vor 7" bzw. "RTL aktuell" auf.
Hans Meiser wurde danach durch RTL Formate wie "Notruf" und die nach ihm benannte Talkshow "Hans Meiser" bekannt.
Er hat heute ab und zu Gastauftritte wie beim "Neo Magazin Royale" mit Jan Böhmermann als "Der kleine Mann".


*Tooske Ragas*
Tooske Ragas moderierte von 2005 bis 2007 die TV-Sendung DSDS neben *Marco Schreyl*.
2013 hatte sie einen Auftritt in der RTL Sendung "Jungen gegen Mädchen".
Nach der beliebten Castingshow war sie als Schauspielerin hauptsächlich in ihrer Heimat, den Niederlanden, aktiv.
Seit 2017 spielt sie in der US-amerikanischen Kinderserie "Hunter Street" mit.

Quellen: Desired, Wikipedia


----------



## mary jane (11 Dez. 2022)

außer Heather Graham vermisse ich auch keinen davon


----------



## willis (12 Dez. 2022)

ein, zwei davon vermisse ich schon ein wenig


----------



## taurus79 (12 Dez. 2022)

Warum Jasmin Wagner in dieser Liste auftaucht ist mir irgendwie Schleierhaft!


----------

